# Night of Fire



## default (Jun 15, 2005)

Written by my 15 yr old son. 


I stand here on the hilltop.
Watching Zeus' wrath on the Earth.
The ground rumbles under my feet.
As if it is an ogre's birth.

I walk down the street.
Only sound, the roaring of a frog.
Calling to another,
Love, come from the bog!

Together as I do.
They sit and watch the show.
The lightning's brilliance.
And the fairies' glow.

It is so beautiful.
As if in a dream.
But I know it is not.
Because I don't have to scream.

I see true magic at work.
Lightning sparkles in the skies.
Just as majestic
As the radiance of the fireflies.

Finally.
After all these years.
A moment of peace.
To bury stress and fears.

In the midst of brilliant chaos.
I feel true joy.
Guilt and sorrow seem to disappear.
Going back to the innocence of a boy.


----------



## sastark (Jun 15, 2005)

Wonderful poem! I love watching lightning.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 15, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## default (Jun 15, 2005)

yes, he did a good job. But I will say I'm praying God will change his heart and he will someday change "zeus" to GOD!~ He's told me Christians are "closest" to truth, but he doesn't like our stance against "the gay issue." sigh...


----------



## sastark (Jun 15, 2005)

In that case, I'll be praying for him.


----------

